# Forum Themes?



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it me, or is there no longer the ability to change "themes" in the forums? 

I had my theme set to the blue one, and since the new server change, that theme went away and reverted back to the boring, bland purple and gray. When I went to the options to change it back, I can't find the option any more?!?!

Can anyone confirm this, or let me know what is going on and how to fix it?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes it appear to be missing.... My guess is this is a side effect of some changes made today. I will let an Admin update why and when they should return .. but they are missing.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

Because we off-loaded the images to an image server, we turned off all the styles except for the default until we can fix the paths of the other styles for the images.

We opted to get the site back vs fixing the styles.  We will get to them when we can. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, I will be working on getting the styles back. It might be a few days until I get to them.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh whew!! cuz i thought i was losing it when i checked in last night and it came up as the default!!

thanks for the update...and letting me know it wasn't just me thinging i was having computer probs!! LOL!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

<putting on red flannel shirt>...

I would like to make a complaint.

I come to the site, when I can get on the site, and things don't look right. I try to fix it and can't. The choices are gone. Where is DBS Talk Old Icons? What kind of commie setup is this?

Having no choice is un-democratic.

I want you to put the styles back even if I can't get to the site.

Thank you,
Floyd R Turbo, American


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

fredandbetty said:


> Oh whew!! cuz i thought i was losing it when i checked in last night and it came up as the default!!
> 
> thanks for the update...and letting me know it wasn't just me thinging i was having computer probs!! LOL!


I thought I was losing it too_!_ I check the site from my PDA and the PDA link in the e-mails isn't working anymore. Thought I was going nuts.

The PDA skin is so much quicker since it filters out the pics, sometimes I use it even on my PC when the DSL is flakey.

BTW, a lot of sites automatically go to a no pics / no frills theme when server load gets high, maybe DBSTalk could be configured to do that, too? Just a thought.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tom Servo said:


> I thought I was losing it too_!_ I check the site from my PDA and the PDA link in the e-mails isn't working anymore. Thought I was going nuts.
> 
> The PDA skin is so much quicker since it filters out the pics, sometimes I use it even on my PC when the DSL is flakey.
> 
> BTW, a lot of sites automatically go to a no pics / no frills theme when server load gets high, maybe DBSTalk could be configured to do that, too? Just a thought.


The PDA style is still there: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=28

To get back to default: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=34


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My colors sometimes changed on their own on the old server, changing from color to color while I was watching. 

Not complaining, just wondering how that happens?


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The PDA style is still there: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=28
> 
> To get back to default: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=34


Chris,

The style is there, but it doesn't seem to be any different than the default style. The previous PDA style had no images, frames, etc. It doesn't seem to be like that anymore. Am I missing something?

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

All of the styles should be back now. Please let me know if you see any broken image links.

Word of warning. When we move to the next version of the forum software, I can't guarantee how many of these styles will transfer over. I will do my best though.


----------

